# anyone had sucess with IUI



## Haley118 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hiya ladies, it is with great sadness that I have come back to fertility friends as we were successful with IVF, had baby Blake at 30 weeks and he pulled through until we got him home from hospital 6 weeks.  He passed away at 5 1/2 months old with no obvious reasons, he was perfectly healthy and there is currently no obvious cause of death, we are still awaiting post morterm results which could take weeks.  I knew there wasn't something quite right with him as there were feeding problems and all professional were alerted to my concerns for some time.  He took poorly one night.  Words in the dictionary cannot explain how we feel.  Life will never be the same again. 

I was wondering if anyone has been successful with IUI, I am just looking for something more simple than IVF for the time being.  There were problems with my egg quality and DH's sperm has severe abnormalities  x


----------



## Ajbpepsi (Apr 14, 2013)

Haley,

I am so sorry for your loss of baby Blake. That's so sad for you both and I am sure this takes a long time to pick yourself up especially after everything you went through for it all to work in first place. Big hugs.   

I just wanted to tell you that I had three iui's and the third one did work, sadly I did miscarry it though in April this year at 7 weeks or so.  I tried various ways with the iui's and I can tell you my experience in case this helps you if you do decide to have one. First one, we tried with injection to force ovulation, but somehow did not feel right.  By the way I also have my own ovulation monitor so I felt like I knew my body quite well. Second one I took clomid and timing felt off, and clomid screwed my cycle as I then got a cyst next cycle and dr thought maybe the clomid was too much for my body. Third iui, felt great timing.....by chance the appointments all got shifted due to my husband not being available...so dr gave me injection to delay ovulation and then injection to bring on ovulation. For me this was absolute key for it working and timing being successful. The other reason I think this worked was because I had literally just got over a nasty cold and had taken almost a week sick leave....in that time I rested a lot, slept a lot and somehow it felt like I detoxed my body to get it in the right state. Plus I was having regular acupuncture sessions. So if I was ever to have it again I would take injections to delay and force ovulation. 

So I wanted to give you some positive news that it does work but the timing is absolutely key. There apparently is not enough scientific evidence to prove injections to delay and force ovulation are definitely working to make it happen but for me I really believe this helped me. I also think the relaxing before hand and the acupuncture helped get my body into the right state. I also believe this is key too.

Wishing you lots of luck with it all and a positive result.

AJ x


----------



## Tiggs81 (Aug 15, 2012)

Haley, I have no advice as I am just starting out on my IUI journey, but wanted to send you a big  
I cannot imagine how painful this must be for you. I hope you get some comfort from the lovely ladies on here and good luck for whatever you decide to do next x


----------



## L Pea (Aug 19, 2013)

HI 
i dont often come on here but just wanted you to know my sadness at your story am sure u stronger then you think it must behard to carry on with fertility bit am quite positive about IUI worked first time for me i got 3 good foliclies and i good heartbeat at 7 wks pregnant but sadly mis carried at 10 wks am now on my 2ww on my 2nd cycle i have unexplained infertility hope this helps in some way 
take care 
lisa


----------

